# Last mount timestamp



## vadim64 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi *a*ll!

Is the_re a_ way to get list timestamps of last mountings of UFS partitions? Is ther_e a_ way to check the last time or date?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Last mount timestam*

As root, use `file -s` on the device node, like `file -s /dev/ada0p2`.


----------



## vadim64 (Jan 9, 2014)

thnx
i will try

Thanks, I will try that.


----------

